# "Please Help Find Part" IMT Sensor Code, P2076



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

This almost sounds like the rod connected to the short shifter... could easily be a worn out piece. Can you take a picture to show us which one you're speaking of. Close up and at a distance so we can locate it.


----------



## jconnsr (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, iTz SADISTIK. I'll try to post some pics I took.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

jconnsr-

This is a 1.8L by the video, but is this an Automatic or a Manual transmission? It's on the transmission part of the engine, I just don't know what a 1.8L manual looks like under the hood 

One of the better sites for drawings of the engine is listed below.. 

What is IMT? Intermittant?

Search 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Transmission Parts=

Upon googling IMT maybe this is an issue with the intake air throttle body system on a 1.8L. IMT= Intake Manifold Tuning. What's the trottle body set up for the 1.8L engine like? 

I'd search the pictures above for Air Intake or Throttle body emissions areas, vs. the transmission.


----------



## jconnsr (Jul 9, 2014)

carbon02,

The IMT Sensor code was for Intake Manifold Tuning Sensor; code # P2076. The transmission is automatic and I was pretty sure this part was on the engine, not transmission. I read somewhere that this engine has a damper that seperates the intake plenum from 1 to 2 chambers and vice-versa, at low and high rpm. I was thinking this part is some kind of shaft that moves the damper between position because when it is disconnected you can see that one end moves (the bottom) so, that must be the drive end. I sure hope someone out there can help I.D. this part, I haven't been able to find it in any diagrams.

Thanks


----------



## michpar (Jun 12, 2015)

Anybody else have this issue? I just had it happen to me. Dealer said it's not covered under powertrain and that I have to get a new manifold at $925!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I had this happen to me on a Jeep Patriot. They use flappers in the intake plenum joined together with a rod to a servo motor. The motor may have failed but much more likely is carbon build up has jambed the flapper valves causing a CEL. If you are mechanically inclinced and can confirm that the problem is the valves are stuck you can remove the Intake Manifold and clean it.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

Unfortunately the only repair is to replace the intake manifold. GM doesn't sell the rod or any affected part separately. It directs air through different runners for different rpms for maximum efficiency and power curve.


----------



## Jdrinwater (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm not a car guy but I have the same problem with my 2011 cruze ls 1.8l. Is there a fix for this that won't cost me $900? Does it matter if this piece won't stay in? This cruze has been nothing but trouble since I got it.


----------



## Dubz103 (Aug 8, 2015)

jconnsr said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze with approx. 65k miles. Recently I got a check engine light and the code revealed a problem with IMT Sensor "P2076".
> 
> I actually stumbled upon this forum while trying to look it up and found a similar post. On the driver's side of the engine, towards the firewall, there is a connecting rod, presumably to control a damper in the plenum or something. Anyway, the bottom of this rod was disconnected and dangling. It connects with a little ball into socket, with a barb behind the ball to hold it in. The barb appears to be worn and not holding. At the time, I pressed it in and continued to drive and by the next day the light was off and code was clear. A couple of weeks later, the rod came loose again, check engine light was back on. I, once again, pushed it back in place and the next day the light was off again.
> 
> ...


Its covered in your 100,000 5 year warranty I just had mine serviced for that same rod thing on the intake manifold for some reason they decided to have all parts that are on the intake manifold melded to the actual manifold so if any broke you would have to replace the intake manifold all together but it's covered!!


----------



## Dubz103 (Aug 8, 2015)

michpar said:


> Anybody else have this issue? I just had it happen to me. Dealer said it's not covered under powertrain and that I have to get a new manifold at $925!


Yup me! And it's taken me 8 months to actually get it noticed from the dealer and the mechanic they molded all parts that go on the intake manifold onto the intake manifold so you would have to replace the whole thing! My 5 year 100,000 covered it today ! Finally a place that listened! Go reliable Chevy ...


----------



## Dubz103 (Aug 8, 2015)

Jdrinwater said:


> I'm not a car guy but I have the same problem with my 2011 cruze ls 1.8l. Is there a fix for this that won't cost me $900? Does it matter if this piece won't stay in? This cruze has been nothing but trouble since I got it.


No it shouldn't damage anything but you will lose gas mileage and power and won't pass emissions either but it's covered I just had same problem and I had to physically show the mechanic cuz even with all their testing they still didn't find it till I showed them and with out hesitation they said ITS COVERED REPLACE THE INTAKE MANIFOLD ALL COSTS COVERED!


----------



## Omobolasire (Nov 19, 2017)

I am just now dealing with this SAME issue with my 1.8L 2012 Cruze. Thank God I work at a trucking company where I had our mechanics run the code for me and we figured out it was the plastic linkage between the Intake manifold tuning valve and the solenoid BUT we cannot find the part anywhere and I'm sick to my stomach to have to spend $600-$900 for a $ 30.00 fix. That being said I have contacted my Dealership since I am still currently paying for the car and I am only at 60,000km and I bought the 7 year warranty to see if it will be covered by them BEFORE I bring it in. It is utter BS that GM doesn't have those parts separately. Or at least none that I could find.


----------



## memarciniak (Jun 29, 2018)

Apparently, someone doesn't want you to know how to fix it in 2 seconds. My post was removed without reason.


----------



## fuzzy (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm having the same issue with a 2014 Chevy Cruze. I would like to know the quick fix. My car would be under warranty to replace the intake manifold but it is a salvaged title which voids the warranty.


----------



## Maliki2 (Aug 28, 2018)

memarciniak said:


> Apparently, someone doesn't want you to know how to fix it in 2 seconds. My post was removed without reason.


Just looked at mine and the actuator rod had popped out. I have a 2012 Sonic. I put it back in and cleared the code and it hasn't come on again yet. What are my options? Do I have to replace the whole Intake Manifold? Or just that worn out rod?


----------



## Christina jurado (Nov 25, 2018)

What can I do from having that rod pop out again besides replacing the manifold rod ?


----------



## itrustno1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Interestingly, its not a part that can be purchased alone anywhere. Its almost like GM has people looking online and shutting them down from being sold without the intake just to force the bigger purchase, even tho the actual part is bolted on and removable. But wait theres more, if u open the imt module, ull see that theres a lil motor inside. Mine was burnt up, and those lil motors are everywhere for about $6. Ive even found just the imt only, theyre around $110. Better than almost a thousand dollars.


----------



## Jrom (Aug 6, 2019)

memarciniak said:


> Apparently, someone doesn't want you to know how to fix it in 2 seconds. My post was removed without reason.


What was the fix you posted that was removed?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jrom said:


> What was the fix you posted that was removed?


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Jrom (Aug 6, 2019)

Hey, I'm john. My daughter has a 2013 cruze and looking for a fix for the manifold rod without spending $900.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Jrom said:


> Hey, I'm john. My daughter has a 2013 cruze and looking for a fix for the manifold rod without spending $900.


Here's a fix that Maqcro1 did. It's very robust.








How-To: Intake manifold Tuning Valve fix (P2076)


Here to fine tune my original DIY post on fixing the P2076 intake manifold tuning valve issues. Symptom: CEL is illuminated with code P2076 - intake manifold tuning valve position sensor or switch circuit range / performance Problem: The lever connecting the tuning motor to the intake manifold...




www.cruzetalk.com





Here's one I did. It's not as rugged. But it's been holding up for a couple months now.








p2076 IMT code


On my 2011 Chevy Cruze I have a P2076 "IMT" code. I've been told that this is an Intake manifold tuning valve sensor, problem. My mechanic found a rod apparently pulled out of a small plastic housing which is located on the intake manifold unit between the inline engine and the fire wall. He now...




www.cruzetalk.com





Doug

.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Jrom said:


> What was the fix you posted that was removed?


Not sure what was posted but I’ve made an how-to thread on IMT lever fix.


----------



## Cranus (Jan 14, 2021)

This thread has been very helpful. Thank you. Good pictures too, it's a rare thing these days with all our fancy Iphones to get decent pics.

NOTE; The reason I was using the internet to find answers is the the software I use was coming up with almost zero information on this specific issue. Seems typical of GM to remove important information on a cheap ass POS they messed up on releasing. Expensive for them to repair too. Jack.


----------



## 134kpatrick (11 mo ago)

Omobolasire said:


> I am just now dealing with this SAME issue with my 1.8L 2012 Cruze. Thank God I work at a trucking company where I had our mechanics run the code for me and we figured out it was the plastic linkage between the Intake manifold tuning valve and the solenoid BUT we cannot find the part anywhere and I'm sick to my stomach to have to spend $600-$900 for a $ 30.00 fix. That being said I have contacted my Dealership since I am still currently paying for the car and I am only at 60,000km and I bought the 7 year warranty to see if it will be covered by them BEFORE I bring it in. It is utter BS that GM doesn't have those parts separately. Or at least none that I could find.


----------



## 134kpatrick (11 mo ago)

I wrapped it up with a zip tie and it is staying on but I was at the shop and some guy who knows what he was doing screwed up the timing on it so I would pay him a grand to replace the whole intake manifold. There's a few ways of fixing this problem but it is going to be a lot of work.


----------



## 134kpatrick (11 mo ago)

jconnsr said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze with approx. 65k miles. Recently I got a check engine light and the code revealed a problem with IMT Sensor "P2076".
> 
> I actually stumbled upon this forum while trying to look it up and found a similar post. On the driver's side of the engine, towards the firewall, there is a connecting rod, presumably to control a damper in the plenum or something. Anyway, the bottom of this rod was disconnected and dangling. It connects with a little ball into socket, with a barb behind the ball to hold it in. The barb appears to be worn and not holding. At the time, I pressed it in and continued to drive and by the next day the light was off and code was clear. A couple of weeks later, the rod came loose again, check engine light was back on. I, once again, pushed it back in place and the next day the light was off again.
> 
> ...


No I have been told that you can't get this part and you have to buy the entire intake manifold to fix the problem. I


NYCNative said:


> I have now had two different mechanics say the motor is dead and needs to be replaced.
> 
> The last mechanic actually spent two hours to gradually turn the thing to finally click my replacement arm that I provided into place but the check engine light has stayed on due to the motor not working/being frozen. The mechanic tried to charge me for two hours of labor but I lost my mind saying I thought it was a five-minute no-tools fix and there is no way I would have agreed to pay for anything more than $50 or so to do it. She wound up waiving the charges which was nice of her but it does show me that my problem is more than a $10 part from eBay.


It's been a problem for me and I have to register my car. Now I'm looking at the shop to get it done because I don't know how to set the position of the valves with the sensor. It is really sad this little piece of plastic is going to have me replace a perfectly fine intake manifold.


----------

